# Miss Linda's Tomato Soup Cake



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2016)

*Miss Linda’s Tomato Soup Cake*

Today we had Tomato Soup Cake for desert.  Sounds kinda disgusting, doesn’t it?  Well it’s not.  It’s actually quite good.  It made a perfect finale to the Stuffed Loin I cooked up for supper.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254172/stuffed-pork-loin

What makes this cake special is the effect it has on your company when you tell them you’ll be serving Tomato Soup Cake for desert.  Just sit back and imagine the look on their faces.  That alone makes this cake a winner—the fact that it tastes just like a Spice Cake is just a bonus.

Tomato Soup Cake has been around since the late 1920s, but nobody is sure just where it originated.  The Campbell Soup Company states that 20% of all recipe requests that it receives every year are for this recipe.  Personally, I had never heard of it before, but Miss Linda said it was a frequently served desert at her house while she was growing up in Calgary

. 

Miss Linda made one cake, but we both felt it was too dry and heavy.  So, after we ate that one, she altered the recipe slightly and baked cake #2.  Much, much better.  She did mention that the baking soda added to the soup for the first cake just didn’t react properly.  So, after picking up a fresh box of baking soda, she got the proper fizzy reaction that is *absolutely necessary* to make this cake kinda in the medium range—not light and airy but definitely not heavy.

*Tomato Soup Cake Recipe:*

1/3 cup Butter

1 cup White Sugar

2 Eggs

1 ½ cups Flour

1 ½ tsp Baking Powder

¼ tsp Salt

1 tsp Cinnamon

1 tsp Allspice

1 tsp Nutmeg

½ tsp Ground Cloves

1 cup Raisins Rehydrated (optional)

½ cups Nuts (optional)

1 tsp Baking Soda (fresh—very important)

1 can Campbell’s Tomato Soup (no-name, etc. is just too runny)

¼ cup Water

Cream together butter, sugar, and eggs.

Mix together all the dry ingredients, except the baking soda.

Mix the dry ingredients into the butter mixture.

Put the tomato soup in a small bowl, add the water and mix well.  Now add the baking soda and stir it into the soup, activating the baking soda.  You NEED to see a reaction.

Add the soup mixture to the batter, stirring well.

Pour into an 8 inch cake pan (whatever shape you want) and bake at 350* for 50 to 60 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in the cake comes out clean.  Should you choose to make a double layer cake, simply split the cake mix between two 8 inch pans.

When cool, you can ice it or not, whichever you prefer.  Miss Linda grew up eating it without icing, served with butter.  Since I have a fairly large sweet tooth, we iced ours with a plain white icing, but cream cheese icing is recommended by Campbell’s.

Cake batter all mixed up and in the pan:













P1050205_edited.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Nov 13, 2016






Plain white icing.  This is a really bad picture:













P1050206_edited.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Nov 13, 2016






Plated and ready to eat:













P1050208_edited.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Nov 13, 2016






So how was it?  The first attempt, while good, was just too dry and heavy.  Of course, that didn’t stop me from eating it.  Cake #2, made with the fresh baking soda that activated properly, was perfect.  While not a light cake by any stretch of imagination, it was a whole lot lighter than the first cake—the texture was just right.  It was also nice and moist. 

All in all, it was delicious.  We’ll be making this one again, and the next time around, we’ll try the cream cheese icing.

We’re having friends over for coffee Sunday afternoon, and we’re really looking forward to telling them we’re having Tomato Soup Cake.  I’m thinking that should be good for a chuckle or two.

Thanks for looking.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Nov 13, 2016)

Gary that sounds strange but it looks good,I have this book marked Thanks for sharing Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2016)

It sure looks good Gary!

Could you taste the tomato flavor in it?

Point!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2016)

tropics said:


> Gary that sounds strange but it looks good,I have this book marked Thanks for sharing Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie.  I have to admit I was just a tad iffy when she first mentioned it, but it IS good.  And thanks for the point.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks good Gary!
> 
> Could you taste the tomato flavor in it?
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, and for the point.

Strangely enough, there is absolutely NO tomato soup taste.  It tastes just like a spice cake, but the texture is somewhat different.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Nov 13, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Gary that sounds strange but it looks good,I have this book marked Thanks for sharing Points
> ...


I can imagine the taste! the recipe sounds like my Pumpkin Pie. I have a Pumpkin roasting on the grill now 

Richie


----------



## b-one (Nov 13, 2016)

Strange but interesting. I'll stick to brownies or ice cream,never much cared for cake unless it's cheesecake!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2016)

b-one said:


> Strange but interesting. I'll stick to brownies or ice cream,never much cared for cake unless it's cheesecake!


Well, you can't go wrong with cheesecake

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2016)

Interesting. Never heard of it but sounds great. I had a Great Aunt that made something called a Mazola Cake. It was a moist Chocolate Cake but she put RAISINS in it. For a little kid that is just plain WEIRD!...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2016)

Crazy, but I guess tasty!

Points!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Interesting. Never heard of it but sounds great. I had a Great Aunt that made something called a Mazola Cake. It was a moist Chocolate Cake but she put RAISINS in it. For a little kid that is just plain WEIRD!...JJ



I've been sitting here trying to imagine that.  It just doesn't seem right.  BUT...I am going to try it.  I just can't decide if it's strange enough to be bad or REALLY good.  I'll get back to you afterwards.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Crazy, but I guess tasty!
> 
> Points!



It really is good.  The only real difference between it and a spice cake is texture.  It has more body to it.

Thanks for the point

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2016)

tropics said:


> I have a Pumpkin roasting on the grill now
> Richie



OK Richie.  Now you've got me thinking.  Tell me about just WHY you have a pumpkin on the grill. I'd like full details on this so send me a PM.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Pumpkin roasting on the grill now
> ...


Sorry for the delay had to go to the VA Hospital they are not the fastest.

Home made Pumpkin Pie for TG day

only have the roasted pic













100_4898.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 14, 2016






Richie


----------



## disco (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice, Gary. Thanks for the recipe.

Points

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2016)

Disco said:


> Nice, Gary. Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco.  Its not something I'd want every day, but it makes for a very nice change.

Gary


----------

